# Home Visit Help-HOUSTON TX AREA



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Hey all,

I know quite a few of you are from TX. Just wanted to put it out there that we may need some help with a home visit in the Houston Area and was wondering if anyone could help out









Please pm me!! Many thanks!


----------

